# Hot chick!!



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone else see the smokin ass hot girl on pg 88 of this months Fl Sportsman mag. Good gawd man.....


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a nice pair...of trout!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

can you see it online anywhere if so post a link


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (12/10/2008)*Thats a nice pair...of trout!!


Yea, what he said.


----------



## Seaspots (Dec 3, 2008)

Where's the link.....I like Trout!


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Was this it?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Im gonna call a big negative on that one!


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

motorboat the trout


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Offshore-911 (12/12/2008)*Im gonna call a big negative on that one!


:doh..thats funny..after a few drinks that might be the one they were talking about..at least for me anyway...:moon


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah............maybe


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, someone post the pic!!!! :sleeping


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see any trout in that pic, but shes damn good looking for her age! You can tell she was hot back in the day....but good god, nipples the size of hot dogs! 

Now...on to this chick with nice trout!


----------



## Seaspots (Dec 3, 2008)

I too think she is hot! Age changes ladies sometimes for the better.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Remember guys, if you are lucky you will be older than her one day.



How about those flotation devices she is wearing??? Looks like she got her $$ worth...


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Offshore-911 (12/12/2008)*Im gonna call a big negative on that one!




I almost fell out on that reply...:bowdown


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey, was it one of Pensacola's very own?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Catch


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Her name is Tamara Hughes, and shes not in a bikini or anything just a drop dead gorgeous lady holdin a couple of trout...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (12/13/2008)*I don't see any trout in that pic, but shes damn good looking for her age! You can tell she was hot back in the day....but good god, nipples the size of hot dogs!
> 
> Now...on to this chick with nice trout!




I must be getting old....:banghead That woman in that pic looks dern good fer her age, or it might be that she has expensive gurls aboard:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink Ain't no one found the pic yet.....? The 2nd pic looks good too, a "tad" younger but still old enough to be moms to a lot of ya'll on here:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Polebender (12/10/2008)*Anyone else see the smokin ass hot girl on pg 88 of this months Fl Sportsman mag. Good gawd man.....


Florida Sportsman Magazine can thank you for the sale of one more issue. With all the talk,I had to see what the buzz was about. She is the definition of natural beauty!!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Hot:














Not so much:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nobody's got a scanner???:takephoto


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *chasin-tail (12/16/2008)*Hey, was it one of Pensacola's very own?




Oh no.

Chris will respond in

5























4

























3























2



















1


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Chasin-Tail,

Is that Ms. Jack with the new rack I've heard about??? 

Also is itreally necessary to put pictures of the devil on the forum?


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

that is sondra jack she caught a few cobia off my boat several years ago


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

If you knew her you'd find her less attractive.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (12/17/2008)*If you knew her you'd find her less attractive.




Ha!!

You're talkin' about ol' Sondra, right?

Or do you know that old cougar, too?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

don't know the cougar


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard there are new ummmm, floatation devices installed.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn....It sure looks that way.



> *JoeZ (12/17/2008)*I heard there are new ummmm, floatation devices installed.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You got a good eye there Wade.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

knew about her from before the whole wade, joez, and pink boot thingy...my old buddy, capt. jeff colley was her squeeze back at gulf breeze high many years ago...not saying anything bad about her or jeff, just saying...


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought you would enjoy it!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

What about the one laying next to the whaoo I think shes hot too!!! Page 5


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

I just don't understand why women pay good money for implants and still don't have enough hold onto. Have an ex that paid $5k, before we were married,and was still an "A". Never had a chance in a wet T shirt contest.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Some interesting taste in women around here.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Guess I'm going to have to pick up a copy since my subscription ran out.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (12/17/2008)*Nobody's got a scanner???:takephoto


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------

